# How do I get full file name in dos



## pakiya (Feb 9, 2001)

now this is a genreal question. suppose I have to copy files in dos , ofcourse withit only 8 character are copied from the file name like program files is progra~1 . Now if I want to copy the full name , is there any utilty to do so ??


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Put quotes around the full file or directory name "Program Files"


----------



## pakiya (Feb 9, 2001)

i didnot understand my friend,

I rename it in windows first ? ,I really didn't understand !!! 


a little more help


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

__________________________________________________
The file will still have it's long filename. If you notice in
DOS (Windows DOS box), when you type DIR the long
filenames are shown on the far right.

Here's what Rockn was talking about...

If you want to rename a short filename to a long filename
in DOS, just enclose the long filename in quotes:

*move c:\test.txt "c:\mytest file.txt"*

If you're copying a file with a long filename, you can either
use the shortname, or the long name enclosed in quotes:

*copy c:\mytest~1.txt a:*
OR
*copy "c:\mytest file.txt" a:*

It will retain its' long filename either way if you're in a
Windows DOS box.

If you boot straight to DOS, this does NOT apply, and
shortnames are all you have to work with. You will lose
long filenames if you copy, move, or rename them when
booted for DOS.

Cheers, Mac


----------



## pakiya (Feb 9, 2001)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

dos nooooooooooo


he let me down for the first time noooooooooooooooooooo


only 8 characters noooooooooooooooooooooooooo


well wat the hell !!!!! thanx a LOT for the intresting trick guys


----------

